# Movidas con el disco duro y scripts de inicio

## natxoblogg

Hola todos, bueno creo tener ciertas razones para entender que "puede", que los dos últimos hilos que he abierto, "algo raro le pasa al gnome", y "aplicaciones lentas", (proximamente más en sus pantallas jeje) se debe a que tengo el disco duro medio cascadete. Buscando por internet más sobre el problema de Opera, me he encontrado con un blog algo curioso que, después de contrastar con varios sitios, decian que las aplicaciones en mucha parte se ven afectadas por el disco duro si este está algo jodidillo. Así que me he puesto a investigar y me acorde que el blog de Stolz, comentaba algo sobre el hdparm y el mantenimeiento de discos duros.

He instalado el "smartmontools" y con la herramienta:

```
smartctl -a /dev/hda
```

he obserbado que tengo el Load_cycle_count a un nivel francamente alto y que para discos viejunos y casadillos como el mio deberia estar por debajo de los 20 o 15, (depende de paginas).

```
Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   086   086   000    Old_age   Always       -       145677
```

La salida total del smartctl es:

```
smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Hitachi Travelstar 80GN family

Device Model:     IC25N060ATMR04-0

Serial Number:    MRG3X9KCHWD9EH

Firmware Version: MO3OAD4A

User Capacity:    60,011,642,880 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

Local Time is:    Tue Sep  1 01:40:16 2009 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 645) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  53) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   117   117   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       2003

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   086   086   000    Old_age   Always       -       6207

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1883

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       85

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   086   086   000    Old_age   Always       -       145677

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   134   134   000    Old_age   Always       -       41 (Lifetime Min/Max 15/54)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       28

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       293         -

Warning! SMART Selective Self-Test Log Structure error: invalid SMART checksum.

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Realmete me he acojonado vivo, asi que me he puesto a indagar en el tema y por lo visto, la herramienta hdparm es una de las opciones más que recomendables para bajar esta escandalosa estadística. Así que después de mirar y mirar he ejecutado:

```
hdparm -B 254 /dev/hda
```

Y oiga, funciona, ya no escucho el molesto "click", y Opera va algo mejor, no me lo puedo creer!!!!(Gracias Inodoro_pereyra, por ponerme la idea en la cabeza). El primer problema que planteo es que no ha bajado el valor de Load_Cycle_Count, y pensaba que con el hdparm en esa configuración bajaria  :Crying or Very sad: . ¿alguien sabe como puedo hacer bajar estas cifras para que mi disco duro aguante algo más?

La segunda cuestión es que al reiniciar mi máquina esta configuración del hdparm desapareció, vamos que tendria que estar poniendome el comando cada vez que inicia mi ordenador, y me digo, coño por que no hago un script de inicio. Claro el problema es que, ya sabreis algunos, (Inodoro_pereira y  i92guboj entre otros), que no tengo ni **** idea de scripts, como he demostrado en hilos anteriores. así que me he puesto a mirar como puedo escribir un script de inicio, que me ejecute el hdparm al iniciar mi ordenador y he echo esta sublime cagadilla, puesto que no iniciaba y me saltaba un error:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

}

start() {

    hdparm -B 254 /dev/hda

}  

stop() {    

}

restart() {      

}
```

Creo que las funciones vacias hay que euitarlas no??(jeje, eso me pasa por copiar el esqueleto de los scripts de inicio).

En resumen:

¿Cómo puedo hacer bajar el Load_Cycle_Count? y ¿Cómo puedo hacer un script decente que se ejecute al iniciar? 

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## sefirotsama

Añade el script llamado local

```
rc-update add local default
```

edita esto:

```
nano /etc/conf.d/local
```

Seguramente tengas el start algo así:

```
local_start() {

        # This is a good place to load any misc programs

        # on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

        hdparm -B 254 /dev/hda &>/dev/null

        # We should always return 0

        return 0

}

```

Haz la prueba.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si has tenido oportunidad de ver un disco rígido por dentro alguna vez, habrás visto que la mayoría de los de pc y todos los de notebook tienen un sector fuera de los platos en donde estacionan las cabezas cuando no están en uso.

Load cycle count, cuenta cuantas veces se estacionó el cabezal por software, o bien por que se apagó la pc, por que se reinició/suspendió o por que así lo dispuso el acelerómoetro de cabecera y eso se va guardando en la memoria flash del disco rígido. No hay forma de bajar ese atributo a cero sin flashear el firmware del disco y para eso hace falta hardware especializado usualmente.

Si se me premite el consejo, y ya lo he mencionado unas cuantas veces antes en el foro: MHDD, software especializado para comprobación o reparación de la superficie del disco rígido a bajo nivel. (Entre otras miles de virtudes  :Very Happy: )

Te bajas  el ISO de mhdd (2 o 3 Mb si no recuerdo mal) y lo copias a /boot.

Generas una entrada nueva en /boot/grub/grub.conf que diga:

```
title Arrancar MHDD

map --mem /boot/nombre_del_archivo.iso (0xFF)

map --hook

root (0xFF)

chainloader (0xFF)
```

Con eso booteas MHDD o cualquier imagen .ISO desde grub.

Ese programa te va a decir a ciencia cierta mas allá de lo que indiquen las lecturas del S.M.A.R.T. el estado real de la superficie del disco.

Sobre el uso de MHDD:

MHDD F.A.Q.

MHDD Manual

Salud!

**EDITO**

Sobre bootear un .ISO con grub, no estoy seguro pero haciendo memoria me parece que funciona únicamente en grub4dos que es lo que uso para servir imágenes ISO por tftp en mi red y de ahí he copiado el ejemplo. Si no funciona, a grabar un CD se ha dicho!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> "algo raro le pasa al gnome", y "aplicaciones lentas", (proximamente más en sus pantallas jeje) se debe a que tengo el disco duro medio cascadete. 

 

yo miraría otras cosas tb. por si las moscas, cuando el disco duro falla las cosas no van lentas, van muuuuuuuuuuuuuy lentas aparte de posible ruidos e inestabilidad del sistema en general no sólo del gnome en tu caso.

 *Quote:*   

>  El primer problema que planteo es que no ha bajado el valor de Load_Cycle_Count, y pensaba que con el hdparm en esa configuración bajaria . ¿alguien sabe como puedo hacer bajar estas cifras para que mi disco duro aguante algo más? 

 

es que ese contador no va a bajar, cuenta las veces que el cabezal aparca y nada mas. el click ese que oias entiendo que es sólo eso, el cabezal que aparca mientras que no se sea necesario. 

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -B 254 /dev/hda 

 

esta opción lo único que hace es decirle al disco duro que se ponga a currar y que se salte el modo de ahorro de energía. Muy útil para portátiles. 

Hdparm viene con su propio script de incio por cierto y en caso de que quieras que se ejcute algo al inciar la máquina tan sólo tienes que añadirlo al /etc/conf.d/local.start ( creo que se llamaba asi). 

Puedes jugar un poco mas con hdparm si quieres y te sugiero que le eches un vistazo a readhead o a alguna opciones del kernel que hacen que el sistema toque al disco duro lo menos posible, pero que tampoco te entre la paranoia con esto, he visto salidas del smart bastante mas terribles que la que has puesto tu.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos....

Veamos, yo tenia hace un añito,un problemita similar,aveces el pc me funcionaba bien y otras veces , me iva lentisimo (hasta amarok me tardaba mucho a abrir), y notaba,como has dicho tú, un pequeño ruido aveces al leer el disco duro, la solución? pues lo deje toda una noche buscando sectores defectuosos con hdd regenerator (me encontró como 100), los reparó y hasta ahora, no he tenido ningún problema.

También te digo otra cosa, hdd regenerator esta muy bien, pero si tu disco duro de verdad es MUY tocado, lo único que hará es, reparar sectores defectuosos que encuentre, pero a los 2/3 días te volverán a aparecer, que ya me pasó con otro hd que tenia.

Porcierto,como menciona nuestro amigo Inodoro_Pereyra, mhdd es una aplicación muy buena para el testeo/reparación de discos duros, en una ocasión me dejó un disco duro perfecto, mientras que hdd regenerator no encontraba sectores defectuosos. Esto se debe a que, un disco duro en sus sectores puede tener 2 fallos, o bien SECTORES DEFECTUOSOS (a reparar con hdd regenerator) o bien, no sectores defectuosos si no SECTORES LENTOS los cuales hdd regenerator nunca los daría por malos y no los repararia para eso (MHDD).

Sefirotsama...otra vez por aquí dando guerraa!!!???q tal todo bien?

Un saludo a todos.

Espero servirte de ayuda.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Cómo puedo hacer bajar el Load_Cycle_Count? y ¿Cómo puedo hacer un script decente que se ejecute al iniciar? 

 

Bueno, como ya dijeron antes, el número en Load_Cycle_Count no puede disminuirse al que ya tienes ahora. Yo tengo integrada la opción hparm -B 254 /dev/sda porque mi laptop esta la mayor parte del tiempo conectada a corriente, en caso contrario suelo cambiarlo manualmente 128, me es más cómodo (casi nunca necesario). 

Las opciones de inicio de hdparm están en /etc/conf.d/hdparm y ahí puedes agregar -B 254. Así no requerirás un script de inicio, solo hdparm iniciado por default. Hay más opciones para tratar el gasto exagerado en los discos duros (fue un tema muy sonado en debian), lo más correcto en gentoo sería usar los runlevels para cambiar hdparm al vuelo si es que tienes un servidor o un laptop.

Por lo de reparación de disco, no tengo nada que agregar... salvo que tu error SMART no es grave (me ha pasado hace un año con un disco duro y aun lo tengo con vida), pero lee el manual de smartctl para que obtengas un log más preciso.

----------

## natxoblogg

Gracias a todos!!, voy a probar chaqueando el disco duro, ya os cuento, El script de hdparm ya está en marcha, simplemente añadí en el /etc/conf.d/hdparm all_args="-B 254". y lo meti en el runlevel default. 

Ya os cuento como van los sectores.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, he probado el hdd regenerator, pero no ha encontrado ningun error. Lo volveré a pasar a ver que me dice, de todas maneras voy a probar el que recomendo inodoro_pereyra a ver que tal.

Si este me dice que esta bien ya no se que puede pasar en mi portatil.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos...

Estoy siguiendo este tema con interés por aprender un poquito y porque me he cargado demasiados HD en mi vida como para aprender a ralentizar el casque... (que yo creo que hagas lo que hagas todos los hd terminan por cascar... sobretodo si les sometes a trabajos forzados con uso  del amule y el torrent... que por lo que tengo entendido están dodo el rato r/w)

1.- mi primera duda es sobre lo que puso inodoropereira

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Te bajas  el ISO de mhdd (2 o 3 Mb si no recuerdo mal) y lo copias a /boot.
> 
> Generas una entrada nueva en /boot/grub/grub.conf que diga:
> ...

 

El caso es que no me arranca, medice que no se que opción no válida... (ahora reinicio y posteo el error exacto  :Smile: ) -> yastá "Err11: Unrecogniced device string"... ¿no habría que decirle algo del tipo de "root		(hd1,4)" para que sepa donde esta?

2.- Otra duda, ya hace tiempo que leí sobre el uso de hdparm... pero siempre he leido que este programa hay que usarlo con mucho cuidado ya que si lo usas mal te cargas el disco duro, por lo que no lo uso... hay algunas opciones que sean muy básicas y recomendables usar?

3.- Por último... tengo enchufado un disco duro de 120 gb que lo di por muerto... lo tenía troceado en 4 y lo usaba para datos... comenzó ha darme problemas una de sus particiones... le hice todo tipo de chequeos que lei por internet... luego comenzé a usar otra de las particiones y a los pocos mese tb casco... al final me bajé unas utilidades del seagate y le hice lo que yo llamaba formateo a bajo nivel (o zero format... que recuerdos... eso lo hacía cuando instalaba nuevos hd en mi viejo 286  :Smile: ) el caso es que lo pude aguantar durante unos cuantos meses más pero al final volvieron los problemas y decidí comprame uno nuevo (si pillas un hd de la menor capacidad existente en el mercado están tirados)... como lo sigo teniendo enchufado, he pensado en probar lo que plantehaba Inodoro_Pereyra...

¿hay esperanzas para el disco duro?... la verdad es que esto lo hare como prueba y por aprender un poco de hd...

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola will192, para ver el uso del hdparm tienes un monton de información en la red, busca i enseguida encontraras algo. El uso depende de cada disco duro, por ejemplo en el mio utilizo hda_args="-d1 -X66 -B 254", que son los que mejor le van, aunque es una política bastante conservadora. 

Con:

```
hdparm -t /dev/hda
```

Harás un testeo al disco, informándote de la velocidad y de más, busca la información de cada argumento que puedes pasarle y haz testeos hasta encontrar el más optimo, ya que es un disco duro de prueba no tengas miedo en probarlo.

Volviendo al tema del script, en al script de hdparm en la variable all_arg, al poner -B 254 me da un error al iniciar, lo he cambiado a hda_args="-d1 -X66 -B 254", está esto bien no??.

ya me decis algo.

----------

## Coghan

Se me ocurre que puede ser problema con tu driver de la controladora en el kernel. Veo que a tu disco accedes como /dev/hda, esto es obsoleto desde hace algún tiempo. Prueba con los drives PATA de tu controladora y desactiva los IDE/ATA completamente. Dinos el modelo de tu controladora y te podremos indicar que driver activar en el kernel. Aunque con los driver ATA antiguos debería funcionar bien puede ser que no hayas activado la opción DMA y por eso la pérdida de rendimiento.

Con los nuevos drivers los discos PATA son identificados y tratados como si fueran SATA y podemos olvidarnos incluso de optimizarlos con hdparm. Haz las pruebas y nos cuentas.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola todos, una pregunta de estas tontacas, ¿como haveriguo la controladora que tengo exactamente?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Hola todos, una pregunta de estas tontacas, ¿como haveriguo la controladora que tengo exactamente?

 

```
lspci
```

o 

```
lspci | grep IDE
```

como root

----------

## natxoblogg

La salida del lspci del IDE:

```
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]
```

Todo el lspci, (Por si acaso):

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 760/M760 Host (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
```

----------

## will198

Hola,

En este tema que abrí para compilar el kernel, en uno de los mensajes me comentaron que controladora usar y donde esta en el kernel... por si te sirve:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789660-highlight-.html

a mi me recomendaron que dejase solo esta... creo que es genérica pero debajo aparecen varias con nombres y apellidos (aunque la mia como tal no aparecía...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En la única que he dejado [Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers] pulsas intro y pon con asterisco:
> 
> <*> AHCI SATA Support
> ...

 

De todas formas yo no tengo npi, pero si el disco duro estuviese mal yo creo que te darían problemas todos los programas... ¿has probado con otros navegadores? se que publicastes que el firefox no rulaba... pero ¿has probado el epiphany,el seamonkey, amaya, el dillo, el elink, links...? (y seguro que hay muchos más)...

te dejo un link que he encontrado con una lista amplia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers_for_Unix_and_Unix-like_operating_systems

Yo intentaría instalar otro novegador y si consiguiese hacerlo funcionar... lo usaría durante algún tiempo con el otro navegador... para ver si es problema del ópera o del hd...

Un saludo

----------

## Coghan

En un kernel 2.6.30 tendría este aspecto el driver que deberías activar, presta atención en desactivar la opción ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL..

En un kernel anterior no debe diferir demasiado.

```
Device Drivers  --->

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

        [*]   ATA SFF support

        <*>     SiS PATA support 
```

No te olvides de cambiar tu fstab todas las entradas a /dev/hda por /dev/sda.

----------

## natxoblogg

Me ha dado un error al compilar el kernel!!!!!!

He cambiado los drivers a los de pata, y la salida es esta:

```
make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 139

make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

Vuelvo a dejar la configuración como estaba para no cagarla mientras tanto.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 139
> 
> make: *** [modules] Error 2

 

error completo pls.

saluetes

----------

## natxoblogg

El erro es este:

```
ganyan linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9 # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: modpost: Found 27 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux2

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms2.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms2.o

  LD      vmlinux

  SYSMAP  System.map

  SYSMAP  .tmp_System.map

  CC      arch/x86/boot/version.o

  LD      arch/x86/boot/setup.elf

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/setup.bin

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  RELOCS  arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.relocs

  BUILD   arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.all

  GZIP    arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.gz

  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/vmlinux.bin

  BUILD   arch/x86/boot/bzImage

Root device is (3, 3)

Setup is 11580 bytes (padded to 11776 bytes).

System is 2264 kB

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#8)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1553 modules

/bin/sh: line 1: 17905 Violaci\u00f3n de segmento   scripts/mod/modpost -m -o /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9/Module.symvers -S -K /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9/Module.markers -M /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9/Module.markers -s vmlinux arch/x86/crypto/aes-i586.o arch/x86/crypto/twofish-i586.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/cpufreq-nforce2.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/e_powersaver.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/gx-suspmod.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/longhaul.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/longrun.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k6.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-lib.o arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-smi.o arch/x86/kernel/cpuid.o arch/x86/kernel/microcode.o arch/x86/kernel/msr.o arch/x86/kernel/scx200.o arch/x86/kvm/kvm-amd.o arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.o arch/x86/kvm/kvm.o arch/x86/oprofile/oprofile.o crypto/aead.o crypto/aes_generic.o crypto/anubis.o crypto/arc4.o crypto/authenc.o crypto/blowfish.o crypto/camellia.o crypto/cast5.o crypto/cast6.o crypto/cbc.o crypto/cryptd.o crypto/crypto_blkcipher.o crypto/crypto_null.o crypto/deflate.o crypto/ecb.o crypto/fcrypt.o crypto/gf128mul.o crypto/khazad.o crypto/lrw.o crypto/md4.o crypto/michael_mic.o crypto/pcbc.o crypto/seed.o crypto/serpent.o crypto/sha1_generic.o crypto/sha256_generic.o crypto/sha512.o crypto/tea.o crypto/tgr192.o crypto/twofish.o crypto/twofish_common.o crypto/wp512.o crypto/xcbc.o crypto/xts.o drivers/acpi/ac.o drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.o drivers/acpi/battery.o drivers/acpi/button.o drivers/acpi/container.o drivers/acpi/fan.o drivers/acpi/processor.o drivers/acpi/thermal.o drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.o drivers/acpi/video.o drivers/acpi/wmi.o drivers/ata/ata_piix.o drivers/ata/pata_acpi.o drivers/ata/pata_pcmcia.o drivers/ata/pdc_adma.o drivers/ata/sata_inic162x.o drivers/ata/sata_mv.o drivers/ata/sata_promise.o drivers/ata/sata_qstor.o drivers/ata/sata_sil.o drivers/ata/sata_sil24.o drivers/ata/sata_sis.o drivers/ata/sata_sx4.o drivers/ata/sata_uli.o drivers/ata/sata_via.o drivers/ata/sata_vsc.o drivers/atm/ambassador.o drivers/atm/eni.o drivers/atm/firestream.o drivers/atm/fore_200e.o drivers/atm/he.o drivers/atm/horizon.o drivers/atm/idt77252.o drivers/atm/iphase.o drivers/atm/lanai.o drivers/atm/nicstar.o drivers/atm/suni.o drivers/atm/uPD98402.o drivers/atm/zatm.o drivers/auxdisplay/cfag12864b.o drivers/auxdisplay/cfag12864bfb.o drivers/auxdisplay/ks0108.o drivers/base/firmware_class.o drivers/block/DAC960.o drivers/block/aoe/aoe.o drivers/block/cciss.o drivers/block/cpqarray.o drivers/block/floppy.o drivers/block/nbd.o drivers/block/paride/aten.o drivers/block/paride/bpck.o drivers/block/paride/bpck6.o drivers/block/paride/comm.o drivers/block/paride/dstr.o drivers/block/paride/epat.o drivers/block/paride/epia.o drivers/block/paride/fit2.o drivers/block/paride/fit3.o drivers/block/paride/friq.o drivers/block/paride/frpw.o drivers/block/paride/kbic.o drivers/block/paride/ktti.o drivers/block/paride/on20.o drivers/block/paride/on26.o drivers/block/paride/paride.o drivers/block/paride/pcd.o drivers/block/paride/pd.o drivers/block/paride/pf.o drivers/block/paride/pg.o drivers/block/paride/pt.o drivers/block/pktcdvd.o drivers/block/sx8.o drivers/block/umem.o drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o drivers/char/agp/amd-k7-agp.o drivers/char/agp/amd64-agp.o drivers/char/agp/efficeon-agp.o drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.o drivers/char/agp/via-agp.o drivers/char/cs5535_gpio.o drivers/char/drm/drm.o drivers/char/drm/sis.o drivers/char/dtlk.o drivers/char/hangcheck-timer.o drivers/char/i8k.o drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_devintf.o drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.o drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_poweroff.o drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_si.o drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_watchdog.o drivers/char/lp.o drivers/char/mwave/mwave.o drivers/char/nvram.o drivers/char/pcmcia/cm4000_cs.o drivers/char/pcmcia/cm4040_cs.o drivers/char/pcmcia/synclink_cs.o drivers/char/ppdev.o drivers/char/rtc.o drivers/char/sonypi.o drivers/char/toshiba.o drivers/char/tpm/tpm.o drivers/char/tpm/tpm_atmel.o drivers/char/tpm/tpm_bios.o drivers/char/tpm/tpm_infineon.o drivers/char/tpm/tpm_nsc.o drivers/char/tpm/tpm_tis.o drivers/clocksource/scx200_hrt.o drivers/connector/cn.o drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_conservative.o drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_ondemand.o drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.o drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_stats.o drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_userspace.o drivers/cpufreq/freq_table.o drivers/crypto/geode-aes.o drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.o drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.o drivers/firmware/dcdbas.o drivers/firmware/dell_rbu.o drivers/firmware/efivars.o drivers/hid/usbhid/usbhid.o drivers/hwmon/abituguru.o drivers/hwmon/abituguru3.o drivers/hwmon/ad7418.o drivers/hwmon/adm1021.o drivers/hwmon/adm1025.o drivers/hwmon/adm1026.o drivers/hwmon/adm1029.o drivers/hwmon/adm1031.o drivers/hwmon/adm9240.o drivers/hwmon/adt7470.o drivers/hwmon/applesmc.o drivers/hwmon/asb100.o drivers/hwmon/atxp1.o drivers/hwmon/coretemp.o drivers/hwmon/dme1737.o drivers/hwmon/ds1621.o drivers/hwmon/f71805f.o drivers/hwmon/f71882fg.o drivers/hwmon/f75375s.o drivers/hwmon/fscher.o drivers/hwmon/fschmd.o drivers/hwmon/fscpos.o drivers/hwmon/gl518sm.o drivers/hwmon/gl520sm.o drivers/hwmon/hdaps.o drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.o drivers/hwmon/i5k_amb.o drivers/hwmon/ibmpex.o drivers/hwmon/it87.o drivers/hwmon/k8temp.o drivers/hwmon/lm63.o drivers/hwmon/lm70.o drivers/hwmon/lm75.o drivers/hwmon/lm77.o drivers/hwmon/lm78.o drivers/hwmon/lm80.o drivers/hwmon/lm83.o drivers/hwmon/lm85.o drivers/hwmon/lm87.o drivers/hwmon/lm90.o drivers/hwmon/lm92.o drivers/hwmon/lm93.o drivers/hwmon/max1619.o drivers/hwmon/max6650.o drivers/hwmon/pc87360.o drivers/hwmon/pc87427.o drivers/hwmon/sis5595.o drivers/hwmon/smsc47b397.o drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.o drivers/hwmon/smsc47m192.o drivers/hwmon/thmc50.o drivers/hwmon/via686a.o drivers/hwmon/vt1211.o drivers/hwmon/vt8231.o drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.o drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.o drivers/hwmon/w83781d.o drivers/hwmon/w83791d.o drivers/hwmon/w83792d.o drivers/hwmon/w83793.o drivers/hwmon/w83l785ts.o drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.o drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pca.o drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pcf.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ali1535.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ali1563.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ali15x3.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756-s4882.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd8111.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i801.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i810.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ocores.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-parport.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-pca-isa.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-prosavage.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-savage4.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-simtec.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis5595.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis630.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis96x.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-via.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-viapro.o drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-voodoo3.o drivers/i2c/busses/scx200_acb.o drivers/i2c/chips/ds1682.o drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.o drivers/i2c/chips/max6875.o drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8574.o drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8591.o drivers/i2c/chips/tsl2550.o drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.o drivers/ide/ide-cd_mod.o drivers/ide/ide-core.o drivers/ide/ide-disk.o drivers/ide/ide-generic.o drivers/ide/ide-pnp.o drivers/ide/legacy/ide-cs.o drivers/ide/legacy/ide_platform.o drivers/ide/pci/cmd640.o drivers/ide/pci/delkin_cb.o drivers/ide/pci/ide-pci-generic.o drivers/ide/pci/piix.o drivers/ide/pci/siimage.o drivers/ide/pci/sis5513.o drivers/ide/pci/slc90e66.o drivers/ieee1394/dv1394.o drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.o drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.o drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.o drivers/ieee1394/pcilynx.o drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.o drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.o drivers/ieee1394/video1394.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_addr.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_cm.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_sa.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_ucm.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_umad.o drivers/infiniband/core/ib_uverbs.o drivers/infiniband/core/iw_cm.o drivers/infiniband/core/rdma_cm.o drivers/infiniband/core/rdma_ucm.o drivers/infiniband/hw/amso1100/iw_c2.o drivers/infiniband/hw/cxgb3/iw_cxgb3.o drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/mlx4_ib.o drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/ib_mthca.o drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/ib_ipoib.o drivers/infiniband/ulp/iser/ib_iser.o drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/ib_srp.o drivers/input/ff-memless.o drivers/input/gameport/emu10k1-gp.o drivers/input/gameport/fm801-gp.o drivers/input/gameport/gameport.o drivers/input/gameport/lightning.o drivers/input/gameport/ns558.o drivers/input/input-polldev.o drivers/input/joydev.o drivers/input/joystick/a3d.o drivers/input/joystick/adi.o drivers/input/joystick/analog.o drivers/input/joystick/cobra.o drivers/input/joystick/db9.o drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.o drivers/input/joystick/gf2k.o drivers/input/joystick/grip.o drivers/input/joystick/grip_mp.o drivers/input/joystick/guillemot.o drivers/input/joystick/iforce/iforce.o drivers/input/joystick/interact.o drivers/input/joystick/joydump.o drivers/input/joystick/magellan.o drivers/input/joystick/sidewinder.o drivers/input/joystick/spaceball.o drivers/input/joystick/spaceorb.o drivers/input/joystick/stinger.o drivers/input/joystick/tmdc.o drivers/input/joystick/turbografx.o drivers/input/joystick/twidjoy.o drivers/input/joystick/warrior.o drivers/input/joystick/xpad.o drivers/input/keyboard/lkkbd.o drivers/input/keyboard/newtonkbd.o drivers/input/keyboard/stowaway.o drivers/input/keyboard/sunkbd.o drivers/input/keyboard/xtkbd.o drivers/input/misc/ati_remote.o drivers/input/misc/ati_remote2.o drivers/input/misc/atlas_btns.o drivers/input/misc/keyspan_remote.o drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.o drivers/input/misc/powermate.o drivers/input/misc/uinput.o drivers/input/misc/wistron_btns.o drivers/input/misc/yealink.o drivers/input/mouse/inport.o drivers/input/mouse/logibm.o drivers/input/mouse/pc110pad.o drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.o drivers/input/mouse/vsxxxaa.o drivers/input/serio/ct82c710.o drivers/input/serio/parkbd.o drivers/input/serio/pcips2.o drivers/input/serio/serio_raw.o drivers/input/serio/serport.o drivers/input/tablet/acecad.o drivers/input/tablet/aiptek.o drivers/input/tablet/gtco.o drivers/input/tablet/kbtab.o drivers/input/tablet/wacom.o drivers/input/touchscreen/elo.o drivers/input/touchscreen/fujitsu_ts.o drivers/input/touchscreen/gunze.o drivers/input/touchscreen/mk712.o drivers/input/touchscreen/mtouch.o drivers/input/touchscreen/penmount.o drivers/input/touchscreen/touchright.o drivers/input/touchscreen/touchwin.o drivers/input/touchscreen/ucb1400_ts.o drivers/input/touchscreen/usbtouchscreen.o drivers/isdn/capi/capi.o drivers/isdn/capi/capifs.o drivers/isdn/capi/kernelcapi.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/avm_cs.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1dma.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1isa.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1pci.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1pcmcia.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/c4.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/t1isa.o drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/t1pci.o drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/diva_idi.o drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/diva_mnt.o drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/divacapi.o drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/divadidd.o drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/divas.o drivers/leds/led-class.o drivers/leds/ledtrig-heartbeat.o drivers/leds/ledtrig-timer.o drivers/md/dm-bbr.o drivers/md/dm-crypt.o drivers/md/dm-emc.o drivers/md/dm-hp-sw.o drivers/md/dm-mirror.o drivers/md/dm-mod.o drivers/md/dm-multipath.o drivers/md/dm-rdac.o drivers/md/dm-round-robin.o drivers/md/dm-snapshot.o drivers/md/dm-zero.o drivers/md/faulty.o drivers/md/linear.o drivers/md/multipath.o drivers/md/raid10.o drivers/media/common/ir-common.o drivers/media/common/saa7146.o drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.o drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/b2c2-flexcop-pci.o drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/b2c2-flexcop-usb.o drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/b2c2-flexcop.o drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/bt878.o drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst.o drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst_ca.o drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dvb-bt8xx.o drivers/media/dvb/cinergyT2/cinergyT2.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-a800.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-af9005-remote.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-af9005.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-au6610.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-cxusb.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dib0700.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dibusb-common.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dibusb-mb.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dibusb-mc.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-digitv.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dtt200u.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-gl861.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-gp8psk.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-m920x.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-nova-t-usb2.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-opera.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-ttusb2.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-umt-010.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-vp702x.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-vp7045.o drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/bcm3510.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx22700.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx22702.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx24110.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx24123.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib0070.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mb.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mc.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib7000m.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib7000p.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dibx000_common.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dvb-pll.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/isl6421.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/l64781.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/lgdt330x.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/lnbp21.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt2060.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt2131.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt2266.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt312.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt200x.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt6000.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/or51132.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/or51211.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/qt1010.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/s5h1409.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/s5h1420.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/sp8870.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/sp887x.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0297.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda10021.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda10023.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda1004x.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda10086.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda18271.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda8083.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda826x.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda827x.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tua6100.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1820.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1x93.o drivers/media/dvb/frontends/zl10353.o drivers/media/dvb/pluto2/pluto2.o drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/dvb-ttpci.o drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.o drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-budget/dvb-ttusb-budget.o drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusb_dec.o drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.o drivers/media/radio/dsbr100.o drivers/media/radio/radio-aimslab.o drivers/media/radio/radio-aztech.o drivers/media/radio/radio-cadet.o drivers/media/radio/radio-gemtek-pci.o drivers/media/radio/radio-gemtek.o drivers/media/radio/radio-maestro.o drivers/media/radio/radio-maxiradio.o drivers/media/radio/radio-rtrack2.o drivers/media/radio/radio-sf16fmi.o drivers/media/radio/radio-sf16fmr2.o drivers/media/radio/radio-terratec.o drivers/media/radio/radio-trust.o drivers/media/radio/radio-typhoon.o drivers/media/radio/radio-zoltrix.o drivers/media/video/adv7170.o drivers/media/video/adv7175.o drivers/media/video/bt819.o drivers/media/video/bt856.o drivers/media/video/bt8xx/bttv.o drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.o drivers/media/video/bw-qcam.o drivers/media/video/c-qcam.o drivers/media/video/cafe_ccic.o drivers/media/video/compat_ioctl32.o drivers/media/video/cpia.o drivers/media/video/cpia2/cpia2.o drivers/media/video/cpia_pp.o drivers/media/video/cpia_usb.o drivers/media/video/cs53l32a.o drivers/media/video/cx2341x.o drivers/media/video/cx25840/cx25840.o drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-alsa.o drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-blackbird.o drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8800.o drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8802.o drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.o drivers/media/video/dabusb.o drivers/media/video/dpc7146.o drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.o drivers/media/video/et61x251/et61x251.o drivers/media/video/hexium_gemini.o drivers/media/video/hexium_orion.o drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-i2c.o drivers/media/video/ivtv/ivtv.o drivers/media/video/ivtv/ivtvfb.o drivers/media/video/ks0127.o drivers/media/video/m52790.o drivers/media/video/msp3400.o drivers/media/video/mt20xx.o drivers/media/video/mxb.o drivers/media/video/ov511.o drivers/media/video/ov7670.o drivers/media/video/ovcamchip/ovcamchip.o drivers/media/video/pms.o drivers/media/video/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.o drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.o drivers/media/video/saa5246a.o drivers/media/video/saa5249.o drivers/media/video/saa6588.o drivers/media/video/saa7110.o drivers/media/video/saa7111.o drivers/media/video/saa7114.o drivers/media/video/saa7115.o drivers/media/video/saa7127.o drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa6752hs.o drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.o drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-empress.o drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.o drivers/media/video/saa7185.o drivers/media/video/se401.o drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102.o drivers/media/video/stradis.o drivers/media/video/stv680.o drivers/media/video/tda7432.o drivers/media/video/tda8290.o drivers/media/video/tda9840.o drivers/media/video/tda9875.o drivers/media/video/tda9887.o drivers/media/video/tea5761.o drivers/media/video/tea5767.o drivers/media/video/tea6415c.o drivers/media/video/tea6420.o drivers/media/video/tuner-3036.o drivers/media/video/tuner-simple.o drivers/media/video/tuner-xc2028.o drivers/media/video/tuner.o drivers/media/video/tvaudio.o drivers/media/video/tveeprom.o drivers/media/video/tvp5150.o drivers/media/video/upd64031a.o drivers/media/video/upd64083.o drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ibmcam.o drivers/media/video/usbvideo/konicawc.o drivers/media/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.o drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ultracam.o drivers/media/video/usbvideo/usbvideo.o drivers/media/video/usbvideo/vicam.o drivers/media/video/usbvision/usbvision.o drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.o drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.o drivers/media/video/v4l2-int-device.o drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.o drivers/media/video/videobuf-dma-sg.o drivers/media/video/videocodec.o drivers/media/video/videodev.o drivers/media/video/vp27smpx.o drivers/media/video/vpx3220.o drivers/media/video/w9966.o drivers/media/video/w9968cf.o drivers/media/video/wm8739.o drivers/media/video/wm8775.o drivers/media/video/zc0301/zc0301.o drivers/media/video/zr36016.o drivers/media/video/zr36050.o drivers/media/video/zr36060.o drivers/media/video/zr36067.o drivers/media/video/zr364xx.o drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.o drivers/message/fusion/mptctl.o drivers/message/fusion/mptfc.o drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.o drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.o drivers/message/fusion/mptscsih.o drivers/message/fusion/mptspi.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o_bus.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.o drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.o drivers/mfd/sm501.o drivers/misc/acer-wmi.o drivers/misc/eeprom_93cx6.o drivers/misc/ibmasm/ibmasm.o drivers/misc/msi-laptop.o drivers/misc/thinkpad_acpi.o drivers/misc/tifm_7xx1.o drivers/misc/tifm_core.o drivers/mmc/card/mmc_block.o drivers/mmc/card/sdio_uart.o drivers/mmc/core/mmc_core.o drivers/mmc/host/ricoh_mmc.o drivers/mmc/host/sdhci.o drivers/mmc/host/tifm_sd.o drivers/mmc/host/wbsd.o drivers/net/3c501.o drivers/net/3c503.o drivers/net/3c505.o drivers/net/3c507.o drivers/net/3c509.o drivers/net/3c515.o drivers/net/3c59x.o drivers/net/8139cp.o drivers/net/8139too.o drivers/net/82596.o drivers/net/8390.o drivers/net/ac3200.o drivers/net/acenic.o drivers/net/amd8111e.o drivers/net/at1700.o drivers/net/atl1/atl1.o drivers/net/atp.o drivers/net/b44.o drivers/net/bnx2.o drivers/net/bonding/bonding.o drivers/net/bsd_comp.o drivers/net/cassini.o drivers/net/chelsio/cxgb.o drivers/net/cs89x0.o drivers/net/cxgb3/cxgb3.o drivers/net/de600.o drivers/net/de620.o drivers/net/defxx.o drivers/net/depca.o drivers/net/dl2k.o drivers/net/e100.o drivers/net/e1000/e1000.o drivers/net/e1000e/e1000e.o drivers/net/e2100.o drivers/net/eepro.o drivers/net/eepro100.o drivers/net/eexpress.o drivers/net/epic100.o drivers/net/eql.o drivers/net/eth16i.o drivers/net/ewrk3.o drivers/net/fealnx.o drivers/net/forcedeth.o drivers/net/hamachi.o drivers/net/hp-plus.o drivers/net/hp.o drivers/net/hp100.o drivers/net/ipg.o drivers/net/irda/act200l-sir.o drivers/net/irda/actisys-sir.o drivers/net/irda/ali-ircc.o drivers/net/irda/donauboe.o drivers/net/irda/esi-sir.o drivers/net/irda/girbil-sir.o drivers/net/irda/irda-usb.o drivers/net/irda/irtty-sir.o drivers/net/irda/kingsun-sir.o drivers/net/irda/ks959-sir.o drivers/net/irda/ksdazzle-sir.o drivers/net/irda/litelink-sir.o drivers/net/irda/ma600-sir.o drivers/net/irda/mcp2120-sir.o drivers/net/irda/mcs7780.o drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.o drivers/net/irda/old_belkin-sir.o drivers/net/irda/sir-dev.o drivers/net/irda/smsc-ircc2.o drivers/net/irda/stir4200.o drivers/net/irda/tekram-sir.o drivers/net/irda/toim3232-sir.o drivers/net/irda/via-ircc.o drivers/net/irda/vlsi_ir.o drivers/net/irda/w83977af_ir.o drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb.o drivers/net/ixgbe/ixgbe.o drivers/net/lance.o drivers/net/lp486e.o drivers/net/mii.o drivers/net/mlx4/mlx4_core.o drivers/net/myri10ge/myri10ge.o drivers/net/natsemi.o drivers/net/ne.o drivers/net/ne2k-pci.o drivers/net/netxen/netxen_nic.o drivers/net/ni52.o drivers/net/ni65.o drivers/net/niu.o drivers/net/ns83820.o drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/3c589_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/axnet_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/pcnet_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.o drivers/net/pcmcia/xirc2ps_cs.o drivers/net/pcnet32.o drivers/net/phy/broadcom.o drivers/net/phy/cicada.o drivers/net/phy/davicom.o drivers/net/phy/icplus.o drivers/net/phy/libphy.o drivers/net/phy/lxt.o drivers/net/phy/marvell.o drivers/net/phy/mdio-bitbang.o drivers/net/phy/qsemi.o drivers/net/phy/smsc.o drivers/net/phy/vitesse.o drivers/net/plip.o drivers/net/ppp_async.o drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o drivers/net/ppp_generic.o drivers/net/ppp_mppe.o drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o drivers/net/pppoe.o drivers/net/pppol2tp.o drivers/net/pppox.o drivers/net/qla3xxx.o drivers/net/r8169.o drivers/net/rrunner.o drivers/net/s2io.o drivers/net/sb1000.o drivers/net/sc92031.o drivers/net/seeq8005.o drivers/net/sis190.o drivers/net/sis900.o drivers/net/skfp/skfp.o drivers/net/skge.o drivers/net/sky2.o drivers/net/slhc.o drivers/net/slip.o drivers/net/smc-ultra.o drivers/net/smc9194.o drivers/net/starfire.o drivers/net/sundance.o drivers/net/sungem.o drivers/net/sungem_phy.o drivers/net/sunhme.o drivers/net/tehuti.o drivers/net/tg3.o drivers/net/tlan.o drivers/net/tulip/de2104x.o drivers/net/tulip/de4x5.o drivers/net/tulip/dmfe.o drivers/net/tulip/tulip.o drivers/net/tulip/uli526x.o drivers/net/tulip/winbond-840.o drivers/net/tulip/xircom_cb.o drivers/net/tun.o drivers/net/typhoon.o drivers/net/usb/asix.o drivers/net/usb/catc.o drivers/net/usb/cdc_ether.o drivers/net/usb/cdc_subset.o drivers/net/usb/dm9601.o drivers/net/usb/gl620a.o drivers/net/usb/kaweth.o drivers/net/usb/mcs7830.o drivers/net/usb/net1080.o drivers/net/usb/pegasus.o drivers/net/usb/plusb.o drivers/net/usb/rndis_host.o drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.o drivers/net/usb/usbnet.o drivers/net/usb/zaurus.o drivers/net/via-rhine.o drivers/net/via-velocity.o drivers/net/wan/c101.o drivers/net/wan/cosa.o drivers/net/wan/dlci.o drivers/net/wan/dscc4.o drivers/net/wan/farsync.o drivers/net/wan/hdlc.o drivers/net/wan/hdlc_cisco.o drivers/net/wan/hdlc_fr.o drivers/net/wan/hdlc_raw.o drivers/net/wan/hdlc_raw_eth.o drivers/net/wan/hostess_sv11.o drivers/net/wan/lmc/lmc.o drivers/net/wan/n2.o drivers/net/wan/pc300.o drivers/net/wan/pc300too.o drivers/net/wan/pci200syn.o drivers/net/wan/sbni.o drivers/net/wan/sdla.o drivers/net/wan/sealevel.o drivers/net/wan/syncppp.o drivers/net/wan/wanxl.o drivers/net/wan/z85230.o drivers/net/wd.o drivers/net/wireless/airo.o drivers/net/wireless/airo_cs.o drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.o drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.o drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.o drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.o drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_cs.o drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.o drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.o drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00usb.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.o drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.o drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.o drivers/net/yellowfin.o drivers/net/znet.o drivers/parport/parport.o drivers/parport/parport_ax88796.o drivers/parport/parport_cs.o drivers/parport/parport_pc.o drivers/parport/parport_serial.o drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.o drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp_ibm.o drivers/pci/hotplug/cpcihp_generic.o drivers/pci/hotplug/cpcihp_zt5550.o drivers/pci/hotplug/cpqphp.o drivers/pci/hotplug/ibmphp.o drivers/pci/hotplug/pci_hotplug.o drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.o drivers/pcmcia/i82092.o drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia.o drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.o drivers/pcmcia/pd6729.o drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.o drivers/pcmcia/tcic.o drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o drivers/rtc/rtc-cmos.o drivers/rtc/rtc-core.o drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1307.o drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1374.o drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1553.o drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1672.o drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1742.o drivers/rtc/rtc-isl1208.o drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.o drivers/rtc/rtc-m41t80.o drivers/rtc/rtc-m48t59.o drivers/rtc/rtc-m48t86.o drivers/rtc/rtc-max6900.o drivers/rtc/rtc-max6902.o drivers/rtc/rtc-pcf8563.o drivers/rtc/rtc-pcf8583.o drivers/rtc/rtc-rs5c348.o drivers/rtc/rtc-rs5c372.o drivers/rtc/rtc-stk17ta8.o drivers/rtc/rtc-v3020.o drivers/rtc/rtc-x1205.o drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.o drivers/scsi/3w-xxxx.o drivers/scsi/BusLogic.o drivers/scsi/NCR53c406a.o drivers/scsi/a100u2w.o drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.o drivers/scsi/advansys.o drivers/scsi/aha152x.o drivers/scsi/aha1542.o drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.o drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.o drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx.o drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.o drivers/scsi/atp870u.o drivers/scsi/ch.o drivers/scsi/dc395x.o drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.o drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.o drivers/scsi/dtc.o drivers/scsi/eata.o drivers/scsi/fdomain.o drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.o drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380_mmio.o drivers/scsi/gdth.o drivers/scsi/hptiop.o drivers/scsi/imm.o drivers/scsi/in2000.o drivers/scsi/initio.o drivers/scsi/ipr.o drivers/scsi/ips.o drivers/scsi/libsas/libsas.o drivers/scsi/libsrp.o drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc.o drivers/scsi/megaraid.o drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.o drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.o drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o drivers/scsi/nsp32.o drivers/scsi/osst.o drivers/scsi/pas16.o drivers/scsi/pcmcia/aha152x_cs.o drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.o drivers/scsi/pcmcia/nsp_cs.o drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.o drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.o drivers/scsi/ppa.o drivers/scsi/qla1280.o drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.o drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/qla4xxx.o drivers/scsi/qlogicfas.o drivers/scsi/qlogicfas408.o drivers/scsi/raid_class.o drivers/scsi/scsi_tgt.o drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.o drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_sas.o drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.o drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.o drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.o drivers/scsi/sg.o drivers/scsi/st.o drivers/scsi/stex.o drivers/scsi/sym53c416.o drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.o drivers/scsi/t128.o drivers/scsi/tmscsim.o drivers/scsi/u14-34f.o drivers/scsi/ultrastor.o drivers/scsi/wd7000.o drivers/serial/8250_accent.o drivers/serial/8250_boca.o drivers/serial/8250_exar_st16c554.o drivers/serial/8250_fourport.o drivers/serial/8250_hub6.o drivers/serial/jsm/jsm.o drivers/serial/serial_cs.o drivers/spi/at25.o drivers/spi/spi_bitbang.o drivers/spi/spidev.o drivers/spi/tle62x0.o drivers/ssb/ssb.o drivers/uio/uio.o drivers/uio/uio_cif.o drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.o drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.o drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.o drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.o drivers/usb/atm/xusbatm.o drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.o drivers/usb/class/usblp.o drivers/usb/core/usbcore.o drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.o drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.o drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.o drivers/usb/host/r8a66597-hcd.o drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.o drivers/usb/host/sl811_cs.o drivers/usb/host/u132-hcd.o drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.o drivers/usb/image/mdc800.o drivers/usb/image/microtek.o drivers/usb/misc/adutux.o drivers/usb/misc/appledisplay.o drivers/usb/misc/auerswald.o drivers/usb/misc/berry_charge.o drivers/usb/misc/cypress_cy7c63.o drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.o drivers/usb/misc/emi26.o drivers/usb/misc/emi62.o drivers/usb/misc/ftdi-elan.o drivers/usb/misc/idmouse.o drivers/usb/misc/iowarrior.o drivers/usb/misc/ldusb.o drivers/usb/misc/legousbtower.o drivers/usb/misc/phidget.o drivers/usb/misc/phidgetkit.o drivers/usb/misc/phidgetmotorcontrol.o drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.o drivers/usb/misc/rio500.o drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.o drivers/usb/misc/trancevibrator.o drivers/usb/misc/usblcd.o drivers/usb/misc/usbled.o drivers/usb/misc/uss720.o drivers/usb/mon/usbmon.o drivers/usb/serial/aircable.o drivers/usb/serial/airprime.o drivers/usb/serial/ark3116.o drivers/usb/serial/belkin_sa.o drivers/usb/serial/ch341.o drivers/usb/serial/cp2101.o drivers/usb/serial/cyberjack.o drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.o drivers/usb/serial/digi_acceleport.o drivers/usb/serial/empeg.o drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.o drivers/usb/serial/funsoft.o drivers/usb/serial/garmin_gps.o drivers/usb/serial/hp4x.o drivers/usb/serial/io_edgeport.o drivers/usb/serial/io_ti.o drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.o drivers/usb/serial/ipw.o drivers/usb/serial/ir-usb.o drivers/usb/serial/keyspan.o drivers/usb/serial/keyspan_pda.o drivers/usb/serial/kl5kusb105.o drivers/usb/serial/kobil_sct.o drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.o drivers/usb/serial/mos7720.o drivers/usb/serial/mos7840.o drivers/usb/serial/navman.o drivers/usb/serial/omninet.o drivers/usb/serial/option.o drivers/usb/serial/oti6858.o drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.o drivers/usb/serial/safe_serial.o drivers/usb/serial/sierra.o drivers/usb/serial/ti_usb_3410_5052.o drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.o drivers/usb/serial/visor.o drivers/usb/serial/whiteheat.o drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.o drivers/video/backlight/backlight.o drivers/video/backlight/progear_bl.o drivers/video/display/display.o drivers/video/fb_sys_fops.o drivers/video/output.o drivers/video/sis/sisfb.o drivers/video/syscopyarea.o drivers/video/sysfillrect.o drivers/video/sysimgblt.o drivers/watchdog/acquirewdt.o drivers/watchdog/advantechwdt.o drivers/watchdog/alim1535_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/alim7101_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/cpu5wdt.o drivers/watchdog/eurotechwdt.o drivers/watchdog/i6300esb.o drivers/watchdog/iTCO_vendor_support.o drivers/watchdog/iTCO_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/ib700wdt.o drivers/watchdog/ibmasr.o drivers/watchdog/it8712f_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/machzwd.o drivers/watchdog/mixcomwd.o drivers/watchdog/pc87413_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/pcwd.o drivers/watchdog/pcwd_pci.o drivers/watchdog/pcwd_usb.o drivers/watchdog/sbc60xxwdt.o drivers/watchdog/sbc7240_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/sbc8360.o drivers/watchdog/sbc_epx_c3.o drivers/watchdog/sc1200wdt.o drivers/watchdog/sc520_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/scx200_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/smsc37b787_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/softdog.o drivers/watchdog/w83627hf_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/w83697hf_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/w83877f_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/w83977f_wdt.o drivers/watchdog/wafer5823wdt.o drivers/watchdog/wdt.o drivers/watchdog/wdt_pci.o fs/adfs/adfs.o fs/affs/affs.o fs/afs/kafs.o fs/autofs/autofs.o fs/autofs4/autofs4.o fs/befs/befs.o fs/bfs/bfs.o fs/binfmt_aout.o fs/binfmt_misc.o fs/cifs/cifs.o fs/coda/coda.o fs/cramfs/cramfs.o fs/dlm/dlm.o fs/ecryptfs/ecryptfs.o fs/efs/efs.o fs/exportfs/exportfs.o fs/ext4/ext4dev.o fs/freevxfs/freevxfs.o fs/fuse/fuse.o fs/gfs2/gfs2.o fs/gfs2/locking/dlm/lock_dlm.o fs/gfs2/locking/nolock/lock_nolock.o fs/hfs/hfs.o fs/hfsplus/hfsplus.o fs/hpfs/hpfs.o fs/jbd2/jbd2.o fs/jfs/jfs.o fs/lockd/lockd.o fs/minix/minix.o fs/msdos/msdos.o fs/ncpfs/ncpfs.o fs/nfs/nfs.o fs/nfs_common/nfs_acl.o fs/nfsd/nfsd.o fs/ntfs/ntfs.o fs/ocfs2/cluster/ocfs2_nodemanager.o fs/ocfs2/dlm/ocfs2_dlm.o fs/ocfs2/dlm/ocfs2_dlmfs.o fs/ocfs2/ocfs2.o fs/qnx4/qnx4.o fs/quota_v2.o fs/romfs/romfs.o fs/sysv/sysv.o fs/ufs/ufs.o fs/xfs/xfs.o lib/crc-ccitt.o lib/crc-itu-t.o lib/crc7.o lib/ts_bm.o lib/ts_fsm.o lib/ts_kmp.o lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o net/802/p8022.o net/802/psnap.o net/8021q/8021q.o net/atm/atm.o net/atm/br2684.o net/atm/clip.o net/atm/lec.o net/atm/mpoa.o net/atm/pppoatm.o net/bridge/bridge.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_802_3.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_among.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_arp.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_arpreply.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_dnat.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_ip.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_limit.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_log.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_mark.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_mark_m.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_pkttype.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_redirect.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_snat.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_stp.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_ulog.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_vlan.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_broute.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_filter.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_nat.o net/bridge/netfilter/ebtables.o net/core/pktgen.o net/dccp/ccids/dccp_ccid2.o net/dccp/ccids/dccp_ccid3.o net/dccp/ccids/lib/dccp_tfrc_lib.o net/dccp/dccp.o net/dccp/dccp_diag.o net/dccp/dccp_ipv4.o net/dccp/dccp_ipv6.o net/ieee80211/ieee80211.o net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.o net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.o net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.o net/ipv4/ah4.o net/ipv4/esp4.o net/ipv4/inet_lro.o net/ipv4/ip_gre.o net/ipv4/ipcomp.o net/ipv4/ipip.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_dh.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_ftp.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lblc.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lblcr.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lc.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_nq.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_rr.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sed.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sh.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_wlc.o net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_wrr.o net/ipv4/netfilter/arp_tables.o net/ipv4/netfilter/arpt_mangle.o net/ipv4/netfilter/arptable_filter.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_CLUSTERIP.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ECN.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_LOG.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NETMAP.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REDIRECT.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TTL.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ULOG.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_addrtype.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ah.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ecn.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_recent.o net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ttl.o net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_mangle.o net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ipv4.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_amanda.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ftp.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_h323.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_pptp.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_proto_gre.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_snmp_basic.o net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_tftp.o net/ipv4/tcp_bic.o net/ipv4/tcp_highspeed.o net/ipv4/tcp_htcp.o net/ipv4/tcp_hybla.o net/ipv4/tcp_illinois.o net/ipv4/tcp_lp.o net/ipv4/tcp_scalable.o net/ipv4/tcp_vegas.o net/ipv4/tcp_veno.o net/ipv4/tcp_westwood.o net/ipv4/tcp_yeah.o net/ipv4/tunnel4.o net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_beet.o net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_transport.o net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_tunnel.o net/ipv4/xfrm4_tunnel.o net/ipv6/ah6.o net/ipv6/esp6.o net/ipv6/ip6_tunnel.o net/ipv6/ipcomp6.o net/ipv6/ipv6.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_tables.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_HL.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_LOG.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_REJECT.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ah.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_eui64.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_frag.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_hbh.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_hl.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ipv6header.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_mh.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_rt.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_filter.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_mangle.o net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_raw.o net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ipv6.o net/ipv6/sit.o net/ipv6/tunnel6.o net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_beet.o net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_transport.o net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_tunnel.o net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.o net/irda/ircomm/ircomm-tty.o net/irda/ircomm/ircomm.o net/irda/irda.o net/irda/irlan/irlan.o net/irda/irnet/irnet.o net/key/af_key.o net/llc/llc.o net/mac80211/mac80211.o net/mac80211/rc80211_simple.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_amanda.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ftp.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_irc.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_netbios_ns.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_netlink.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_pptp.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_gre.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_sctp.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_udplite.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sane.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.o net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_tftp.o net/netfilter/nfnetlink.o net/netfilter/nfnetlink_log.o net/netfilter/nfnetlink_queue.o net/netfilter/x_tables.o net/netfilter/xt_CLASSIFY.o net/netfilter/xt_CONNMARK.o net/netfilter/xt_CONNSECMARK.o net/netfilter/xt_DSCP.o net/netfilter/xt_MARK.o net/netfilter/xt_NFLOG.o net/netfilter/xt_NFQUEUE.o net/netfilter/xt_NOTRACK.o net/netfilter/xt_SECMARK.o net/netfilter/xt_TCPMSS.o net/netfilter/xt_TRACE.o net/netfilter/xt_comment.o net/netfilter/xt_connbytes.o net/netfilter/xt_connlimit.o net/netfilter/xt_connmark.o net/netfilter/xt_conntrack.o net/netfilter/xt_dccp.o net/netfilter/xt_dscp.o net/netfilter/xt_esp.o net/netfilter/xt_hashlimit.o net/netfilter/xt_helper.o net/netfilter/xt_length.o net/netfilter/xt_limit.o net/netfilter/xt_mac.o net/netfilter/xt_mark.o net/netfilter/xt_multiport.o net/netfilter/xt_physdev.o net/netfilter/xt_pkttype.o net/netfilter/xt_policy.o net/netfilter/xt_quota.o net/netfilter/xt_realm.o net/netfilter/xt_sctp.o net/netfilter/xt_state.o net/netfilter/xt_statistic.o net/netfilter/xt_string.o net/netfilter/xt_tcpmss.o net/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.o net/netfilter/xt_time.o net/netfilter/xt_u32.o net/rfkill/rfkill-input.o net/rfkill/rfkill.o net/rxrpc/af-rxrpc.o net/rxrpc/rxkad.o net/sched/act_gact.o net/sched/act_ipt.o net/sched/act_mirred.o net/sched/act_pedit.o net/sched/act_police.o net/sched/cls_basic.o net/sched/cls_fw.o net/sched/cls_route.o net/sched/cls_rsvp.o net/sched/cls_rsvp6.o net/sched/cls_tcindex.o net/sched/cls_u32.o net/sched/em_cmp.o net/sched/em_meta.o net/sched/em_nbyte.o net/sched/em_text.o net/sched/em_u32.o net/sched/sch_atm.o net/sched/sch_cbq.o net/sched/sch_dsmark.o net/sched/sch_gred.o net/sched/sch_hfsc.o net/sched/sch_htb.o net/sched/sch_ingress.o net/sched/sch_prio.o net/sched/sch_red.o net/sched/sch_sfq.o net/sched/sch_tbf.o net/sched/sch_teql.o net/sctp/sctp.o net/sunrpc/auth_gss/auth_rpcgss.o net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_krb5.o net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_spkm3.o net/sunrpc/sunrpc.o net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/svcrdma.o net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/xprtrdma.o net/tipc/tipc.o net/wireless/cfg80211.o net/xfrm/xfrm_user.o sound/ac97_bus.o sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.o sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.o sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.o sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.o sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.o sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.o sound/core/seq/snd-seq.o sound/core/snd-hwdep.o sound/core/snd-page-alloc.o sound/core/snd-pcm.o sound/core/snd-rawmidi.o sound/core/snd-rtctimer.o sound/core/snd-timer.o sound/core/snd.o sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.o sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.o sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.o sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.o sound/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-lib.o sound/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-synth.o sound/drivers/snd-mtpav.o sound/drivers/snd-mts64.o sound/drivers/snd-portman2x4.o sound/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.o sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.o sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.o sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4117.o sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.o sound/i2c/other/snd-pt2258.o sound/i2c/other/snd-tea575x-tuner.o sound/i2c/snd-cs8427.o sound/i2c/snd-i2c.o sound/i2c/snd-tea6330t.o sound/isa/ad1816a/snd-ad1816a.o sound/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.o sound/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848.o sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.o sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231.o sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.o sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.o sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.o sound/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.o sound/isa/es1688/snd-es1688.o sound/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.o sound/isa/gus/snd-gusclassic.o sound/isa/gus/snd-gusextreme.o sound/isa/gus/snd-gusmax.o sound/isa/gus/snd-interwave-stb.o sound/isa/gus/snd-interwave.o sound/isa/opti9xx/snd-miro.o sound/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-ad1848.o sound/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-cs4231.o sound/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti93x.o sound/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.o sound/isa/sb/snd-es968.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8.o sound/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.o sound/isa/snd-adlib.o sound/isa/snd-als100.o sound/isa/snd-azt2320.o sound/isa/snd-cmi8330.o sound/isa/snd-dt019x.o sound/isa/snd-es18xx.o sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.o sound/isa/snd-sc6000.o sound/isa/snd-sgalaxy.o sound/isa/snd-sscape.o sound/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.o sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.o sound/pci/ac97/snd-ak4531-codec.o sound/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.o sound/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.o sound/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.o sound/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.o sound/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.o sound/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.o sound/pci/cs5535audio/snd-cs5535audio.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.o sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.o sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.o sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.o sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.o sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.o sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.o sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.o sound/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.o sound/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.o sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.o sound/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.o sound/pci/riptide/snd-riptide.o sound/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.o sound/pci/rme9652/snd-hdspm.o sound/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.o sound/pci/snd-ad1889.o sound/pci/snd-als300.o sound/pci/snd-als4000.o sound/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.o sound/pci/snd-atiixp.o sound/pci/snd-azt3328.o sound/pci/snd-bt87x.o sound/pci/snd-cmipci.o sound/pci/snd-cs4281.o sound/pci/snd-cs5530.o sound/pci/snd-ens1370.o sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o sound/pci/snd-es1938.o sound/pci/snd-es1968.o sound/pci/snd-fm801.o sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.o sound/pci/snd-maestro3.o sound/pci/snd-rme32.o sound/pci/snd-rme96.o sound/pci/snd-sonicvibes.o sound/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.o sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o sound/pci/trident/snd-trident.o sound/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.o sound/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.o sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/snd-pdaudiocf.o sound/pcmcia/vx/snd-vxpocket.o sound/soc/snd-soc-core.o sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.o sound/synth/snd-util-mem.o sound/usb/caiaq/snd-usb-caiaq.o sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.o sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.o sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.o

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 139

make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, ¿Alguna idea sobre el error de compilación del kernel?, me estoy volviendo pajarito intentando averiguar por que.

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

tu problema es :

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh: line 1: 17905 Violacion de segmento
> 
> [...]
> 
> make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 139
> ...

 

y hasta donde yo sé, si eres capaz de reproducirlo, puede significar dos cosas : o el compilador está kaputt o algo está kaputt en tu hardware ( como la ram p.ej). Trata de reinstalar el compilador p.ej. y mira si se repite el problema.

saluetes

----------

## natxoblogg

Por fin he encontrado algo de tiempo!!

Tenias razón gringo el gcc estaba mal, segui la guia, como siempre, y perfecto ya me compila el kernel, pero antes de tirarme a la piscina... ¿Los drivers pata irán bien a mi disco duro?, lo digo por que es algo viejete, si pero no me acaba de combencer, ¿lo habeis probado vosotros?

----------

